# Obtaining a US background check?



## MayB (Sep 6, 2011)

I am an American who recently moved to the UK after obtaining my marriage visa. I've recently been offered a job with the local council but they say I am required to obtain my own US background check because I don't have 5 years history in the UK. 

I've reserached everything and the only thing I can seem to find is a background check through the FBI, but it says it can take up to 5 to 6 weeks and that's after I figure out a way to send in all of my finger prints.

Does anyone have any advice or any other place I could obtain a background check from?


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

MayB said:


> I am an American who recently moved to the UK after obtaining my marriage visa. I've recently been offered a job with the local council but they say I am required to obtain my own US background check because I don't have 5 years history in the UK.
> 
> I've reserached everything and the only thing I can seem to find is a background check through the FBI, but it says it can take up to 5 to 6 weeks and that's after I figure out a way to send in all of my finger prints.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice or any other place I could obtain a background check from?


Hi, I too have to have a US background check as I also just moved to the UK on spouse visa. You have to get your fingerprints and send it to the FBI.

I did this in my home town before moving, but all you need to do is go to a local police station ask to get your fingerprints done so that you can send them for criminal check... You also have to send in $18, I did mine on money order, I think you can also use a credit card and also print out and fill in an application 

http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/background-checks this is link, it does take a couple of weeks, I'm on week 4 waiting


----------



## MayB (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks for the reply. The problem is I'm already in the UK so it's going to be a little more complicated than just going to my local police station 

I was hoping there was another way, or if i less official back ground check will do? I can't really afford to wait another month to start my job.


----------



## mordavian (Aug 12, 2012)

Just do a background check with an internet company it should work


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you need an FBI background check (i.e. a "rap sheet") you have to have your fingerprints taken on the official FBI form. Contact the US Embassy in London - usually they can do your fingerprints (for a fee) on the official card and then you send that in with your $18. Processing takes something like 3 to 6 weeks.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MayB (Sep 6, 2011)

mordavian said:


> Just do a background check with an internet company it should work



Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MayB said:


> Do you have any suggestions?


An unofficial check may not be accepted by your potential employer. Ask them first.


----------



## mordavian (Aug 12, 2012)

MayB said:


> Do you have any suggestions?


HireRight


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

MayB said:


> Do you have any suggestions?


Hi,

FYI: The US Embassy in London does not provide any fingerprinting services. However, this is what we did:

1) Booked an appointment at the Fingerprint Service Department at the Metropolitan Police: Metropolitan Police Service - SC&O - Fingerprint Services
2) Since I needed a Certificate of Good Conduct ASAP, we went this route: Criminal Record Checks

Keep in mind that my UK employer accepted the certificate as a temporary document, until my FBI record check came back.

Good luck!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

